
Fatal Accident Rates by Aircraft Type - mimixco
https://s.yimg.com/ny/api/res/1.2/Br6zB8ab_i3p8VczSR0G7A--/YXBwaWQ9aGlnaGxhbmRlcjt3PTY0MDtoPTY0MA--/https://s.yimg.com/uu/api/res/1.2/_MaxTOP0M1O7Ug9eAjo7Og--~B/aD0xMDgwO3c9MTA4MDtzbT0xO2FwcGlkPXl0YWNoeW9u/https://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/5c8a9f142300000401235aac.png
======
mimixco
Source: [https://finance.yahoo.com/news/how-boeing-blew-
it-191947173....](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/how-boeing-blew-
it-191947173.html)

